# Pleco and Corys?



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a clown pleco so only reach 4-5" max.

Could I do a small group of Corys with this guy or will he cause them havoc?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They would be fine together, I have 2 clown plecs in a tank with about 75 cories.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Plecos and Corys get along fine together. I have 4 tanks with a mixture of both of these. My 55G tank has a 16 inch Pleco and the Corys just move aside whenever the Pleco moves into their area. Make sure your give them both plenty of pellets or the Pleco may hog them. A treat for Plecos and Corys is tiny bits of fresh shrimp.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I also dont see it as a problem. give it a try and watch, that's the best you can do!


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

They should be fine together so long as they tolerate the same water conditions and there's ample space and food.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

100% compatible.

I highly doubt you will ever see interactions between the two species, heck my corydoras could care less about my dwarf plecos but they do like "hitchin a ride" on the banjo cats.


----------



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> 100% compatible.
> 
> I highly doubt you will ever see interactions between the two species, heck my corydoras could care less about my dwarf plecos but they do like "hitchin a ride" on the banjo cats.


I'd totally love to see a picture of this!! *pc


----------



## stingray (Jul 8, 2011)

Love those cories but they sure are very rude when scavenging. They get into other fishes face, wiggling their way and they don't even say excuse me.


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

I never had any problems with plecos and cories getting along only problem i had was the plecoes getting too large for my tanks. Love the way the cories just wiggle in and clean the food from the bottom..:fish10: *old dude


----------

